#    60  62   1  8.2
.     1 8.2 ,     60   62    (..    ,   ,   ).    ,   ,          ( : 1   62.1  1   62.2).    1 8.2    , ,    ,        " "?

----------

**,     ?

----------

,      .      ? ""?       ...

----------


## Naumov

1.      .
2.        "  ",         .
,       "  "          .

----------

> 1. 
> ,       "  "          .


 ,   "  "    .  ,         .

----------


## Naumov

,    ,   .

----------


## Irina Sia

> 2.        "  ",         .
> ,       "  "          .


 , .
    8.2.    (   ,   ).       ,       "  " (      ).   .
     ,         :  "    "; "   "; "    ".
          .         .
           (  -     ).

    " "   .     ,   ,     .  ""       .

 ,     ?   ,     -     "   "    " " .   ""    ,   ..

----------

*Irina Sia*,        -..

----------


## kot

> "  "


     ,      .

----------


## Irina Sia

> *Irina Sia*,        -..


   .    1500       .  400  (   "   "\" "      . -    - "").

 ,       "  "    .       ?
 ,                "  ".    2 .  "  " (   ),   " ".

----------


## Irina Sia

> ,      .


  ,   .  .   "  ",    ""        .                (   ,     ).        .     1  ,     ,      ,   . , ,  ,   2014   2013,       .     "  ".
       -  ,  .

----------


## Naumov

,   ,    .      .

----------


## Irina Sia

> ,   ,    .      .


     ?       .
    " ",      .

----------


## Irina Sia

> ,  .


 ,      .

,        .

  :
1.	     
2.	       .


          .     ,       ,      ,         2014 .
     .       ,      ,      ,    . (         -,        ,   ). -            ,       .
    ( )      (, , /).
     2014  (, , -, , ,  ,    .)    2013 .        31.12.2013 .     .       ,     ,   ,          .  ,            ,         .
       .     .     1   2  .      . 488     .
-,        (    ).       ,  . -                .           .                 .
 ,    ,  1-    .    (,   ,   )     15   .
   12              .          .
  ,         ,    .     .  , ,    ,       .          .     .       ,     ,     .      .
         .        .
--.        .      .          ,         .        .

----------


## Irina Sia

> ,         .        .


       ,  ,    . http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=527130

----------

